# Fire in a Semi-D - how does insurance work?



## Wollran (13 Mar 2008)

Hi All,

We live in a 3 bed semi detached house.  Our neighbours, in the house attached to us, suffered a serious house fire in the early hours of Wednesday morning.  No-one was injured. 

As a result of the house fire, our house filled with smoke and now there is the smell of smoke in all rooms and a dis-colouration on the paint work, my curtains, soft furnishing, clothes etc all smell of smoke

I have contacted my home insurance provider to advise them of what happened.  But my query is, can I claim on my neighbours home insurance policy to cover the damage to my house?  Surely I don't have to claim on my own policy for something that wasn't my fault?

As always, I'd appreciate any comments and answers, or if anyone has  any tips for me on how to proceed.

Wollran


----------



## Armada (13 Mar 2008)

I was in a similiar situation a few years ago where a disused store adjoining our building was destroyed by fire causing a lot of damage to mine.

 I had to claim on my own insurance .... always wondered if I was advised correctly at that time. 

I remember been told it was something to do with each building having to have insurance in its own name. I had to carry the claim for years and as it was commercial it cost me quite a bit.


----------



## Ravima (13 Mar 2008)

in simple terms, you must claim under your OWN insurance. Your neighbour is not liable for the consequences of an 'accidental fire'. Your neighbour's policy will not cover you at all.


----------



## Gunship (13 Mar 2008)

Under the Spead of Fire Act 1949, you can not claim off your neibhours Insurance Policy, unless you can establish clear negligence on the part of your neibhour.  Claim off your own policy, your neibhour is most probably not to blamce and remember smoke damage is Carcinogenec and claim for damaged bed linen, clothing etc., check with your insurer before disposing of anything.


----------



## mercman (13 Mar 2008)

Household Insurance doesn't penalise you as much as Motor in the case of a claim. However, if the damage is as what you say you are probably going to have to change al the damaged articles, but hold off until your Insurance Company gives you the go ahead.


----------



## Wollran (14 Mar 2008)

Thanks you all,

I thought it was like car insurance, in the sense that I was like an innocent by-stander, stoped at traffic lights with my hand break on, when I was crashed into.  But it seems that is not the case.

Wollran


----------



## legend (19 Mar 2008)

i would also recommend that you use the services of an assesor to act on your behalf, insurance companies can be difficult to deal with ! they are well worth the money which is usually 10% of the claim award.


----------



## sam h (19 Mar 2008)

Same thing happened a friend of mine years ago.  I was fairly sure the neighbours insurance paid for everything, but given the above statements, that may not be the case.  Would definately get an insurance assessor for something like this as they will make sure you claim for all you are intitled to. I remember being amazed what my friend was covered for (paint, carpets, bedding, clothes (cleaning at least) etc).  Most people just see the immediate damage, the assesor will see the full picutre.


----------



## Kittie (29 Mar 2008)

Under the Accidental Fires Act,your neighbour is not responsible for any damage to your house.
Most home Insurance policies do not have a no claims bonus so one claim should not have any effect on your next premium.

Good luck with the clean up, the same thing happened to me a few years ago and I'll never forget the smell.  Try to remove as much as the damaged stuff as possible but do keep it in case your insurer wants to inspect it (maybe keep it in a shed or garage).


----------

